# DIY Stabilizer



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

use the search option and put in diy stabilizer. There are a bunch of them on here.


----------



## dbierman (Nov 27, 2008)

johnh1720 said:


> use the search option and put in diy stabilizer. There are a bunch of them on here.


I knew someone couldn't wait to get on here and say "use the search function".
I know how to use the search function but I didn't find any good stabilizer builds. Most are people throwing something together out of scrap junk out of their basement or stabilizers for target bows.

That's great but not what I want. 

I wanted someone with some good info on one for a hunting bow such as where to put the weight, what's the best material to use, how heavy should it be, could you use a liquid inside etc,etc.etc... something more than "use the search funtion", that really helps a lot.

Maybe I could take the DIY stabilizer to the next level.


----------



## Op-Ivy (Aug 17, 2009)

You really should search. Someone just made one and those topics were covered in the post. It was a beauty too.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

dbierman said:


> Does anyone have any specs on how to build a stabilizer for a hunting bow?
> 
> For my mathews bow.
> 
> Thanks


Here ya go.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=996610&referrerid=22477

See post #4.

sawtoothscream

































1/2" aluminum with holes drilled to cut down weight of bar

sims s coil

and 

posten stacker weights.

Built by sawtoothscream


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Didn't mean to offend you but you should have been more specific in asking you question.Now that we know what you want i'm sure someone can help you.


----------



## dbierman (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks nuts&bolts's, that helps.

You didn't offend me johnh1720, it's just when you reply "use the search function" people tend to look over your post and not offer any help.


----------



## Hoytec12 (Sep 10, 2009)

I made one that's posted on here somewhere and I got my "inspiration" by going to the hardware store and Lowes to see what kind of cheap materials they had. I got different ideas of how to incorporate rubber for shock absorption. I only spent about $15 on my stab and my best find was rubber stoppers that I used. Just a thought.


----------



## Mig (Nov 26, 2008)

You can pretty much do anything as long as you have it threaded 5/16" 24 thread to screw it into the riser and drill and tap the end for 1/4" 20 to take accessories.

If you have a lathe you're pretty much good to go and even a milling machine will help do cuts into the stab. But if you don't you have to look for pre-cut pipes or rods and everything. I have a lathe and my dad made a milling adapter for this lathe so I can do some cuts into it but its not the greatest way to do it.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

nuts&bolts said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=996610&referrerid=22477
> ...


yup thats one easy cheap way to build one. heck i used it when i was waiting for my sos to come and it worked great. my bro likes it as well.

deffinatly nicer ones on here though.


----------

